# Thoughts on new uniforms?



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I really like them, I love the away jersey, the home is decent I think it would look better maybe with a little darker white, but overall I like them, what do ya'll think?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I like them pretty much, they look great in my opinion!!

GO PACERS :banana:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

They are not bad. Better than before I would say.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I like them alot too, the only concern i have about the road jerseys is they might not be the greatest on TV. Although, i am sure Pacers and reebok did the research so it must be ok, but, i watched the event on NBA TV, and maybe it was their camera's or the lighting was poor at the conference, but the road unis did not look the best on TV.

The white ones are really nice. Like Larry Bird said, they look very clean and very sharp. 

But, overall, i do like them.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I love them, they look very slick..


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Love them. I wish more teams would keep it simple like this. Just a plain colored background with the team name on the front of the jersey, and that's it. Whenever teams get "creative" and put a big logo on them, or use color that jumps out at you like the Charlotte's orange or Dallas's shiny silver, you get sick of looking at them pretty quickly.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I was beginning to like the pinstripes, but these are also very good. Simplicity is one of the best things that can happen to a uniform.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the pinstrips better plus now they wont have the Yankee afect of winning because teams are looking at the pinestrips :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

They don't touch the old jerseys. The pinstripes were TOO sick.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

These Jerseys are fine, but the Pinstipes were great.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I like them a lot. I'll miss the pinstripes, but these are a good replacement.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> The jerseys and shorts consist of a different fabric on the front and back. The front and inserts are made of Play Dry metallic stretch air. The back is made of Play Dry flatback mesh, an open hole mesh allowing for more breathability. This marks the first time a NBA team will wear a jersey consisting of different fabric on the front and back.



*




The Pacers were unable to feature a pin-stripe look to their uniform due to the use of the high-performance based fabrics used in making the current uniforms. The pin-striped look was difficult to produce as each pinstripe had to be woven into the material. This method made the jersey heavier than most and did not allow for the current performance fabrics to be used

Click to expand...

*http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/uniform_release_050929.html

I am in the same boat. I love the new look very clean and classic. but I will certainly miss the distintive pinstripes

..


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Love them. I wish more teams would keep it simple like this. Just a plain colored background with the team name on the front of the jersey, and that's it. Whenever teams get "creative" and put a big logo on them, or use color that jumps out at you like the Charlotte's orange or Dallas's shiny silver, you get sick of looking at them pretty quickly.


I actually like cool uniforms, it brings more to the game in my opinion, I live in Charlotte so I see the Bobcats, they have decent uni's but I'm looking foward to watching Pacers again this year, hopefully 2nd row again .


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

They are absolutely to die for!!!





...sorry about that guys.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> They are absolutely to die for!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha FAB-U-LOUS!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think they look good enough, but they're not as nice as the pinstripes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The new ones are a bit modern for me. Pinstripes were the way to go but these aren't too bad.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Another picture of the jerseys from ESPN.com.....










I was huge on the pinestripes, but i must say, these are better. The pinestripes were very nice don't get me wrong, but, it didn't look like the Pacers. These are sharp, and look very nice. I can't wait for the season to start !


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

RIP pin-stripes, we will miss you.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


>


Look at the bottom left corner. Are those gold-orange jerseys?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

They still have the pinstripes I thought, for the alternate jersey. Do they not?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I like them! :clap:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

They are awesome!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to pass on the new jerseys myself


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Look at the bottom left corner. Are those gold-orange jerseys?


It's probably the lighting. I don't know why we would have two home jerseys, with only a small color change.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't like them, but then again they're not that hideous yellow unis from last year so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Look at the bottom left corner. Are those gold-orange jerseys?


 yup. looks like the warriors orange almost

http://images2.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/NA103092917_1024x768.jpg

http://cache.gettyimages.com/comp/5...16B867A0335FC07616C92A09B772E781CF461BB6606AD


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think the gold orange ones are the Reebok Repilcas, bc they usually have wide shoulders.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> I think the gold orange ones are the Reebok Repilcas, bc they usually have wide shoulders.



Yeah they are the replicas. and yes they are almost orange looking , but they are really gold.
I have already seen these at the homecourt gift shop


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

You see how they have the big neck outline, but they have no outline on the shoulder area, i dont like that. The Hornets have the same thing and i think it looks weird.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Franco 5 said:


> You see how they have the big neck outline, but they have no outline on the shoulder area, i dont like that. The Hornets have the same thing and i think it looks weird.



Yeah, I agree, that does look a bit awkward. Oh well though, I'm sure they will grow on us all.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> They still have the pinstripes I thought, for the alternate jersey. Do they not?


that's what I thought too..but I have now heard there will be no alternate this year due to the jersey change. Pinstripes will still be worn during the preseason, then the new uniforms the regular season.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Another picture of the jerseys from ESPN.com.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pacers were the only ones with the pin stripes. Made your uniforms original. I guess these arent bad though. Just look original and plain. I like the v-nick as well.


----------

